# The Weather Channel Local on the 8's in HD



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Did the Weather Channel in HD stop giving local weather forecasts on local on the 8's??? All day long today, it no longer shows local forecast during Local on the 8's on my HR24.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

You may need to change channels and come back to get it to reload. Also Weather channel is doing less weather now days as well.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

*My Weather Channel locals on the 8's has also stopped working lately on my HR24-500 reciever. I have tried changing channels back and forth and also resetting the receiver. Neither has helped. I still get the prompt at the top of the screen to push the red button for local weather or - to clear but no local on the 8's. Strangely enough the severe weather beeps and the on screen warnings still pop up. Oh well, at least my Directv apps started working again.*


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think dtv is having some issues with the interactive channels today. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Jish (Jul 27, 2007)

After reading your post I realized mine wasn't working either (HR24-500). I pressed the red button and went into it and noticed that somewhere, somehow, my local zip code had changed to one beginning with a 9 nowhere near mine which begins with 159. I corrected it, exited and waited for the next Local on the 8s and my local info was there.


----------



## ScottP (Jun 1, 2011)

Mine hasn't been working on my HR24-100 for several days now.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

For some reason it dose not work on the latest software.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Jish said:


> After reading your post I realized mine wasn't working either (HR24-500). I pressed the red button and went into it and noticed that somewhere, *somehow, my local zip code had changed to one beginning with a 9 *nowhere near mine which begins with 159. I corrected it, exited and waited for the next Local on the 8s and my local info was there.


This happened to me a week ago...Check that your *local zip* is still there, if not change it back. That worked for me and has continued to work.....
We got a software update recently, maybe that triggered the zip change....


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I had to re-add my zip. Sometimes, it comes on even when it's not "Supposed" to, but it does work. 

Has anyone with a home theater set-up noticed that the Weather Channel has a LOT more bass than other channels?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I read elsewhere that TWC is going to non-weather programming, similar to CourtTV, The Nashville Network, MTV, etc.

Supposedly they'll have a SD "Weatherscan" channel available for cable viewers, but it looks like Local on the 8's may soon be coming to an end.

(Thanks, NBC/Comcast - NOT!)


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I read elsewhere that TWC is going to non-weather programming, similar to CourtTV,


At least CourTV changed their name.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I just tried removing my zip code and added a random zip code, then removed it and readd my zip code through the interactive local app via the red button press, and now it shows the local weather on local on the 8's.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

On a business trip last week and the cable in the room had local on the eights.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Cable does have the weather scan channel but i found it as useless and unreliable as the weather channel. One of our local stations launched there own "weather scan" channel OTA that is a bit more accurate. I have noticed that in our area that Directv is starting to pick up a few of the sub-channels to are locals maybe they are working a deal to pick up the weather scan channels of the locals? who know...


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried removing my zip, adding a random zip, then re entering my correct zip. What do you know? It worked, my local on the 8's are back. Thanks for the tip acostapimps!


----------

